# Caution about Charlie's detergent...is this your experience??



## heatherRN (Oct 18, 2006)

I just noticed this caution online about Charlie's detergent (see below). I just ordered some because so many mama's swear by it! Does any one need bleach with Charlie's? I know many use bleach every once in a while, but I am curious if you find you need it more often with some detergents??

Manufacturers Note: "We need to let your customers know that none of our products contain disinfectants and our detergents cannot sanitize diapers by themselves. We highly recommend a chlorine bleach in the rinse because bacteria, that can thrive in our detergents, cannot become immune to its effects and it works every time." -Charlie Sutherland


----------



## susieinms (Aug 11, 2005)

My experience is it didn't work with my water. At the time I was not using bleach so it may have worked if I had. It didn't clean my diapers OR my clothes.

Here's the thing though. NO detergent that does't contain bleach actually disinfects. Charlies is just being honest. They clean to a degree but they don't sanitize. You either need the sun or boil or bleach. HTH


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

It gave my DS a horrible rash that I half-jokingly called flesh eating bacteria. It was really nasty looking and had huge open sores and everything. I do not recommend Charlie's soap for diapers.


----------



## aniT (Jun 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DreamsInDigital* 
It gave my DS a horrible rash that I half-jokingly called flesh eating bacteria. It was really nasty looking and had huge open sores and everything. I do not recommend Charlie's soap for diapers.

Hrmm...My dd got a rash like that too. I can't remember if it was when I was using Charlies soap or after I switched back to biokleen. I just keep assuming I needed to strip the diapers. I started using prefolds on her that had almost never been used (and never washed in Charlies soap) and the rash cleared up. I am still using the prefolds but I have used a few of the OS fitteds on DS. I guess it is time to take them to my mom's and strip them just to make sure. (I have a front loader.)

And I wash the diapers in the Sanitary cycle which is supposed to be hot enough to sanitize them.


----------



## mimid (Dec 29, 2004)

We got a rash when the housekeeper decided that 5 scoops were needed for the dipes. I found if I rinsed it well it was fine. I also put TTO in the wash. That said, we've been having red bum and light stinky issues so I'm playing with out routine and we are currently trying Purex F&C.


----------



## Leta (Dec 6, 2006)

As long as your water heater is set at at least 130 degrees farenheit and you wash your dipes on hot, you really shouldn't need to worry about bacteria. If you do decide to add bleach (which, keep in mind, will break down your dipes faster) a 5% bleach, 95% H20 solution will kill virtually all bacteria. HTH


----------



## ibusymomto5 (Jan 29, 2003)

Charlies didn't work with our water either. We got a ton of suds that took multiple rinses to rinse away, and that was after I'd cleaned my machine like the company recommends and me using just a tiny bit of Charlies Soap. I had to use such a tiny amount to avoid super suds that the diapers just didn't seem clean afterwards. I also didn't at all like the plasticky smell of Charlies and could still smell it on the diapers out of the washer and once they'd been wet in after the dryer. I will say that they have very good customer service, though. I was also told by them that bleach should be used in every load for Charlies to work effectively, but I don't have to do that with other detergents to get clean diapers. I do use a tiny bit of bleach occasionally but not nearly every load.

I recently switched to Purex F&C, and I'm loving it.


----------



## octobermom (Aug 31, 2005)

Charlies has been the only detergent that works for us DD gets horrid rashes (the flesh eatting ones like described above) with every other detergent but she has been super clear with Charlies. We do use a bit of bleach with every wash its been the diffrence between a cosistant slight pink rash and totally clear. Now intresting enough when I visited my parents and brought my Charlies she reacted even after insuring there was no residual build up she reacted. So g figure..


----------



## Ambyrkatt (May 27, 2005)

We have been using Charlie's for about 8 months with no problems. DS has only gotten a rash when he had dairy. We only use cold water (that's all we have going to our washer) but I have started adding half a cup of vinegar to the rinse since he started eating more solids and his poops started to leave a lingering smell.


----------



## ibusymomto5 (Jan 29, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *octobermom* 
Now intresting enough when I visited my parents and brought my Charlies she reacted even after insuring there was no residual build up she reacted. So g figure..


That really makes it sound like what detergent works/doesn't work really depends a lot on water type.


----------



## rootzdawta (May 22, 2005)

I've had very good results with Charlie's soap for my diapers and for my regular laundry. I generally use two scoops for every load of laundry. I have not had any issues with rashes and the diapers come out very clean. They smell like nothing when they come out and that is a plus because I am very sensitive to smells. I don't use bleach or any other additive in the wash and it is fine. Now, Charlie's Soap doesn't remove stains but it definitely cleans well. I also wash my diapers with very hot (scalding) water and dry on high. I can't imagine what kind of ordinary germs could survive that.


----------



## Hazelnut (Sep 14, 2005)

This keeps coming up and I keep meaning to email them and ask. But all I know is that Allen's did not rinse out of my diapers (or laundry) and Charlie's does with one extra rinse (for the dipes, don't bother with the clothes) and everything seems to get really clean. Diapers smell fresh, don't repel or get that not clean or build up stink. Periodically I wash with oxyclean- maybe I should use bleach with the inserts, but I have pockets so I am a little wary of bleach. Am I the only one who uses just Charlie's and has clean smelling dipes?

eta: I'm not sure how hot our water is but it is hot, and I dry the inserts often and the pockets occasionally. Can you raise the water temp. to the scalding level and not have the same scalding water at taps in the bathroom?


----------



## huggerwocky (Jun 21, 2004)

No detergent disinfects by itself.


----------



## *Karen* (Jul 28, 2006)

We wash on "extra hot" which is the sanitary option. Then leave them in the dryer on hot for about 10 mintues after they are dry. The heat kills the bacteria.


----------



## amberthesugarcat (May 18, 2005)

Actually detergents can disinfect. Detergent lyse (break open) bacteria, thus killing them, but you need to add enough. In my other life I worked in a molecular biology lab and we grew bacteria to harvest proteins. We would add SDS (a detergent) to the bacteria to break them open. Perhaps some bacteria are resistant to detergent lysis, but I really think that adding enough detergent will clean and kill bacteria in your diapers. Plus dissolve and wash out any ammonia salt buildup from the old urine. Not adding enough detergent is a common problem of stink. Just make sure to wash it all out.

BTW no detergent works for every water from what I have seen/heard! I used Charlies with my softened well water and my ds had horrible diaper rashes, a bright red penis, and all of our FBs repelled. Plus the stains were horrid (is a diaper really clean if it has stains???). Now I use Sun or other cheap detergents with no issues at all. When I used to have chlorinated city water I never had stink or repelling issues and thought people that did were crazy!

If you really want to sanitize your dipes bleach is the best way if you don't want to use extra detergent. Like a PP said a 5% solution works great. In my frontloader I once calculated how much that would be and I think it was several tbsps or something. It is really not much. I have found that adding 1-2 capfuls (tbsps) per wash keeps stink at bay and my diapers look great after 2 years of service!


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

we havent had any issues w/ charlies thus far. we're on our 1st bag.


----------



## Tilia (Nov 18, 2006)

I like Charlie's so far too, but I am new to CD. I don't use bleach, wash on warm, dry on hot for a long time. We have AIOs and pockets.

I have only had one stain, on a microfiber insert. I agree with PP, how can it be clean if there is a stain??


----------



## bonbon mama (May 16, 2003)

nak charlie's has worked great for us: city water, hard, top loader, hot wash regular length and hot dry or line dry outside. no extra rinse, no vinegar

no stink, no rash, no fragrance, earth friendly & cheap

we use it for all our laundry, including family, mama, and baby cloth

no, i don't work there


----------



## heatherRN (Oct 18, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bonbon mama* 
nak charlie's has worked great for us: city water, hard, top loader, hot wash regular length and hot dry or line dry outside. no extra rinse, no vinegar


This is us! Thanks, I am glad I ordered it!


----------



## Hazelnut (Sep 14, 2005)

us too! maybe the hard water is a good thing after all.


----------



## box_of_rain (Mar 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hazelnut* 
us too! maybe the hard water is a good thing after all.










I'm beginnging to wonder just that...

We have really hard well water and Charlie's is the only thing that has kept up problem free for a long period of time. We've been using nothing but Charlie's for a year now (on diapers and all other laundry). We love it.


----------

